# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  loss of sex drive

## devildog1967

Hi first of all im new on here !! so hello all.
My question is i lost my sex drive 3y ago and its been a nightmare , Iv been to the dcs and all they say is go and talk to someone as my they said my blood work was normal..lol.Anyway i took it on myself to start a cycle of one shot of test cyp every 7days (I have been training for 20y with no steroids ) So what im asking is !can i run the cycle for extended periods (Im 43y old ) ... My sex drive has gone through the roof within 5 weeks of taking AS.

----------


## xavierlafleur

I've been on Testosterone Replacement Therapy for 10 years now. I am 51 BTW. I'm doing my first cycle on my own at present because I need a little extra help getting the fat off my mid-section.
A normal dose of Test Cyp if given by a doctor would be 250 mg. every 2 weeks. How much are you taking?

Just taking the Test isn't enough because other factors such as female hormone and Red Blood Cell Count need to be monitored and corrected when needed.

Is your doctor a specialist in anti aging medicine? If not you should see one, they usually are more sympathetic to a man's needs and more expert in the science.

----------


## devildog1967

> I've been on Testosterone Replacement Therapy for 10 years now. I am 51 BTW. I'm doing my first cycle on my own at present because I need a little extra help getting the fat off my mid-section.
> A normal dose of Test Cyp if given by a doctor would be 250 mg. every 2 weeks. How much are you taking?
> 
> Just taking the Test isn't enough because other factors such as female hormone and Red Blood Cell Count need to be monitored and corrected when needed.
> 
> Is your doctor a specialist in anti aging medicine? If not you should see one, they usually are more sympathetic to a man's needs and more expert in the science.


Hi im taking 0ne shot of 250 every 7 days ..All my doctors are crap in the uk as they dont like the use of AS..iv proved a point to them that taking a shot has made a massive difference to my libido ..im also thinking of taking 10mg of nova a day to keep some negative away..but like i say im wondering if i can use for a long period of time..also as you say that your doc gives you a shot every 2 weeks ! which i know that the half life of test is only about 7-10 days which would make the blood unstable 

Many thanks

----------


## xavierlafleur

Everything depends on how your body reacts to the test. Eventually you will have problems with your estrodiol levels and your red blood cell count. PSA also has to be monotored. Doctors tend to stay on the safe side with dosages and one injection will get you through two weeks with minimal risk. Some patients can get an injection every ten days but it depends on how they react to the test.

If you take your injections eventually you will have health problems related to thickened blood and probably your female hormone level will rise to a point where it cancels out your test. The only safe way to take test for a prolonged period of time is to be under a doctor's supervision or at least have the bloodwork done yourself and then do the necessary to lower estrodiol and red blood cells. Have your PSA tested as well.

I know I'm not telling you what you want to hear but it is the truth. Best bet is to look around for a knowledgeable doctor who is understanding.

----------


## Kipkipo2000

I was on TRT dose and had no sex drive. Dr. would only do gel so I went on my own and take 300mg TestE a week for a few years and feel 100% better. I get blood done and keep diet ect. in check. I can reprt no ill effects of long term Test use for myself.

----------


## Times Roman

a standard TRT dose is 100mg test e or c every week. But you will need blood panels so you can see for your self where you are at. ideally, you need to be in the optimal range for a 21 year old. this means you may have to adjust up or down your weekly dose. Personally, i've had to reduce my weekly dose to 80mg. Every one is different, and the blood panels are critical for you to get it right.

Once you have dialed in your optimal dose, then trt is for life.

Highly advise seeking the assistance of a sympathetic endo, but the above is the basics, which your endo will probably adhere to.

Good luck!
---Roman

----------


## Skills

I've been on 250 mg of Test a week for 6 years. I am 44 and have a very strong sex drive. More so than now than in my 20s. God bless Test. Not sure why but when I use GH my gentials swell up bigger and it increases my sex drive even more..... not sure if this is normal though... lol.

----------

